# Round Pen size



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm assuming you're at a boarding facility--so before you go taking actual measurements, think of the biggest horse you have there, and then decide if 60' would be big enough for them to comfortable w/t/c in. I'd say no more than 80' though.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Moving a horse in a circle stresses a horses legs almost regardless of the size of the cirlce. Make it as large as you can afford to. I have a round pen that is 50' and it is a little too small to canter ahorse unless the horse can collect pretty well. I would make it as large as I had room for.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Unlike Kevin, I use it to help slow down and balance themselves. Yes it is harder on they're legs which is why I don't do ride for long periods of time in the round pen when they are younger. However, my 6 y/o oldenburg who is a die hard star gazer I take to the round pen to work on her transitions and it makes her collect more in order balance herself. Its been a huge help with her!


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I need to have a place to work where the weather won't hinder us (shade in summer and shelter from rain/good footing), thus the roof, but not too small to do a little canter work. It's either that or cover the whole outside arena and that just is not an option - ever.


----------

